# Pizza stone just cracked



## rahimlee54 (Apr 6, 2012)

Well my cheapo pizza stone just cracked after 5 years. I was wondering what pizza stone you guys would recommend, I usually bake bread once a week on it and pizza once a month or so.

Thanks
Jared


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 6, 2012)

i have this and i really like it. i bake bread and make pizza about as often as you do. i wish the stone were a little thicker, but it works great, and cordierite is super durable.


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 6, 2012)

chef depot has nice square ones, I use my big green egg stone in the oven


----------



## UCChemE05 (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a Lodge Logic cast iron pizza pan. Works great and the handles are nice if you have the extra space in the oven.


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 6, 2012)

UCChemE05 said:


> I have a Lodge Logic cast iron pizza pan. Works great and the handles are nice if you have the extra space in the oven.



those are fine, but they don't absorb moisture out of the dough the way stone and ceramic ones do.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 6, 2012)

The BGE pizza stone costs too much but is very durable. I would not go cheap on one of these


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 6, 2012)

UCChemE05 said:


> I have a Lodge Logic cast iron pizza pan. Works great and the handles are nice if you have the extra space in the oven.



It says safe to 400 degrees, that rules it out for me right there!


----------



## UCChemE05 (Apr 6, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> It says safe to 400 degrees, that rules it out for me right there!



Yeah; unfortunately I can't use it on my grill only in my oven. I do use it 450-475 range though.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 6, 2012)

We have two Fibraments; we've been very happy with them.


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 6, 2012)

rahimlee54 said:


> Well my cheapo pizza stone just cracked after 5 years. I was wondering what pizza stone you guys would recommend, I usually bake bread once a week on it and pizza once a month or so.
> 
> Thanks
> Jared


go to a tile supply place or home depot and get you a nice piece of slate tile 18" x 18" inexpensive and will never break. works awesome. you can have them cut it for you if need be.


----------



## cnochef (Apr 6, 2012)

I have used a Pampered Chef pizza stone at 550 degrees in my oven for the last 6 years with no problems.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 6, 2012)

I just bought one today, a Grillpro from my town's hardware store. It worked at 550 in my oven. It could probably be bigger and the accessories seemed a bit cheap. 

k.


----------



## sw2geeks (Apr 7, 2012)

I scored a great grill pizza stone a couple of months ago at a William Sanoma winter clearance. But honestly, pizza on parchment paper has worked great for me in the past.

Here is a link to a post I did using parchment paper instead of a stone on my Traeger pellet wood grill..


----------



## wenus2 (Apr 10, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> We have two Fibraments; we've been very happy with them.


This.
Unless you wanna build a brick oven.... 
Hands down.


----------



## tgraypots (Apr 10, 2012)

Jared, I use kiln shelves, like this
http://www.axner.com/cordierite-shelf-21roundx34.aspx


----------



## mikemac (Apr 10, 2012)

I've used the "Old Stone" brand at home for probably 20 years....you won't go wrong with it.


----------



## UCChemE05 (Apr 10, 2012)

tgraypots said:


> Jared, I use kiln shelves, like this
> http://www.axner.com/cordierite-shelf-21roundx34.aspx



Nice. At 19 lbs that would be the "brick shithouse" of pizza stones.


----------

